# New guy w/ 15ft Smokercraft Alaskan conversion project



## jordanporritt (Jul 15, 2013)

*EDIT - THIS BOAT IS NOW FOR SALE, LOCATED IN NORTHERN UTAH. PM ME IF INTERESTED*

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and thought I'd introduce myself by showing you all what I've been working on. Its my first time attempting something like this so I know its not perfect. But its a 15ft Smokercraft Alaskan with a 25 hp Mercury. I just finished building a deck for the front half and a small trolling motor mount with storage underneath. 

Here is a video I made of the boat
[youtube]GiwU50Y0gF4[/youtube]


And some pictures from the build

Before










Attempting to make a template









Cutting the deck













Starting on the frame













Coating everything for moisture resistance





Storage doors









Carpeting

















Hinges on doors and handle straps 













Starting on the trolling motor mount area









Trolling motor mounted





Getting the final once over from my co-pilot





Its not completely finished, I still want to put a pedestal seat up front and a seat for a passenger and there are a few small things I would like to do but so far I am pretty happy with it. There are definitely some things I could have done better and the trolling motor mount is going to need a little bit of improvement but at least I can fish out of it as is. If you have any suggestions I would love to hear them, thanks for looking and I look forward to being a member!


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome aboard, jordanporritt.

And thanks for sharing! =D>


----------



## simbelle (Jul 16, 2013)

very nice


----------



## jordanporritt (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! I still need to figure out how to make the mount for the trolling motor more solid. The other day I was fishing in real muddy water and hit a submerged road bed with the trolling motor and it broke the supports under the mount and damn near pulled the trolling motor off.


----------



## cardinaljosh88 (Jul 18, 2013)

Beautiful build. Thats similar to how mine will turn out.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks awesome so far, turned out great!


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jul 18, 2013)

I like it. :wink:


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jul 19, 2013)

The Beagle likes it too. Nice job


----------



## kylerprochaska (Jul 19, 2013)

Great looking boat and mods! Well done sir well done!


----------



## jordanporritt (Jul 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322910#p322910 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 19 Jul 2013, 07:35[/url]"]The Beagle likes it too. Nice job



He does! Until it gets out on the water, then he is terrified of it haha.


----------



## mfbear (Jul 22, 2013)

What supports under trolling motor mount? Pic would maybe help.


----------



## jordanporritt (Jul 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323251#p323251 said:


> mfbear » 22 Jul 2013, 17:27[/url]"]What supports under trolling motor mount? Pic would maybe help.



I don't have a picture right now, I'll try and take one later. But basically there are just three 2x3 supports. One under each corner. They run down along the slant of the boat and they are screwed to the boat at the top. Its a pretty crappy setup. When we were finishing it up it was really late and I was supposed to go fishing in the morning so I just threw something together to get us by. It held up ok until I hit that concrete.


----------



## Eddie Spaghetti (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking good Jordan. Make some heavy duty "L" brackets, and mount the front deck to that. You won't have any trolling motor issues. Have fun!


----------



## jordanporritt (Jul 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323282#p323282 said:


> Eddie Spaghetti » 22 Jul 2013, 20:50[/url]"]Looking good Jordan. Make some heavy duty "L" brackets, and mount the front deck to that. You won't have any trolling motor issues. Have fun!



Thanks! Yeah I was thinking about trying to do something like that, I might have to give that a shot.


----------



## jordanporritt (Jul 28, 2013)

This boat is now up for sale if anyone is interested, located in northern Utah. PM me for info.


----------



## 4buyorsell (May 1, 2014)

Nice job.


----------



## Retopics (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey, I have a 1981 version of the same boat that I am working on right now. The wood on the rear seats is all rotted out. HOw did you get the wood out of the aluminum channels that wrap around the outside edges of the wood.?
I started at the front of the boat and am working towards the rear. My boat still had the second bench seat in it, and I made a platform that goes from the front seat to the back of the second seat. Nice big area with storage underneath.

If you could give me some tips on getting that wood out without destroying the aluminum channel it would be appreciated.


----------



## bigmofodad (Jul 14, 2019)

Very nice job with the cardboard template


----------

